# Help finding some easy to hide Security Cameras



## Trigger911 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello,

I just moved and I really don't like the area I live I have cameras on the outside of my home but I would like to find 1-2 cameras I can hide in my living room area that would blend in well. I would like them to be wireless and use ftp or some way to store the videos on a remote source. I have been looking around but I have not found what I am looking for as of yet. I have been making new friends due to a job change and such and I have a lot of expensive things and I have noticed little things coming up missing.  

Any suggestions are welcome ... I might end up doing some home made deal if i have too just the ones I got outside are pretty big.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2011)

My suggestion, don't make anymore "new" friends & take a peak here:
TRENDnet TV-IP110WN 640 x 480 MAX Resolution RJ45 ...

That's if you don't want to do a stand-alone console type deal.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 29, 2011)

its not mine its my girls friends lmao ... i dont take friendly to people lmao ... but i am looking for somthing i can but in my living room like a lamp or somthing ... like one of them teddy cams lmao


----------



## Fatal (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.totalsecuritywarehouse.com/catalog/Hidden_Cameras-7-1.html

http://www.4hiddenspycameras.com/

http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/covert-hidden-spy-cameras.html


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I am best off just making one


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 29, 2011)

Google for keychain camera 808. I paid mine for $5. It doesn't do ftp etc but with a 8 gig card, you can go on recording for a couple of hours. There are a lot of these gadgets, there are some that come in matchboxes, clocks. And all for cheap.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 29, 2011)

Try here. You'll find anything from clothes-hangers, lcd clocks, ballpoint pens, thermometers... all with spy camera inside.

I don't know if they're too amateurish for your needs, but the prices seem good and shipping is free worldwide.

Don't worry they're not a scam site. I bought several items from them. The only glitch is you can't expect next-day delivery... sometimes they arrive within a week, sometimes within two.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 29, 2011)

See my problem is I do IT work I am gone for days at times ... these dvrs just wont do what I need lmao ... unless i put a hdd or something on it .. I would like it to plug in too I think I am just going to buy a lamp and install a camera in it ....


----------

